# De qué / qué / de que / que



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
Siempre sólo oí esta espresión ideomática por "¿DE qué te ries?" en el sentido de "¿Por qué te ríes?" (de lo que se está hablando).
El otro día oí "*¿qué te ries?*"sin el DE. ¿Lo puedo utilizar de manera coloquial o es un error?

Con la búsqueda avanzada encontré un hilo con la diferencia en el uso de 


> "«Reír» a secas significa manifestar alegría de una manera sonora, mientras que «reírse (de)» significa burlarse (de)."


 
pero no hay ninguna esplicación sobre la pregunta sin el "De" ...no es mencionada.

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Espero que mi explicación haya sido clara


----------



## Breogan

Siempre se dice _¿De qué te ríes?_

Otra cosa sería _¿Qué*,* te ríes? _Significando sorpresa ante la risa de otra persona.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

El verbo "reírse" se usa siempre con un complemento introducido por "de", por lo que esa estructura por la que preguntas es errónea.

Salud.


----------



## mirx

En México si lo he oído.

¿Tú qué te ríes? y significa ¿por qué te burlas? y se usa en forma de reclamo.

La otra expresión: ¿De que te ríes? Siempre la he oído con el *de*.


----------



## Jellby

Se podría decir "¿qué ríes?", aunque me atrevo a decir que sería muy poco corriente. Pero como transitivo, el verbo no es pronominal:

*reír.*
1. tr. Celebrar con risa algo.

Según el DPD:

Puede funcionar como transitivo [...] o como intransitivo, tanto pronominal como no pronominal. [...] Cuando equivale a ‘burlarse de alguien o algo’, se construye siempre como pronominal seguido de un complemento con _de_.


----------



## ryba

mirx said:


> En México si lo he oído.
> 
> ¿Tú qué te ríes? y significa ¿por qué te burlas? y se usa en forma de reclamo.
> 
> La otra expresión: ¿De que te ríes? Siempre la he oído con el *de*.



En polaco tambien existe algo así, como si fuera un calco, jeje.

Una pregunta: por ser nativo del polaco supongo que  _*¿Qué te ríes?*_ es una forma de decir ¿Por qué te ríes?, pero es mas coloquial, admitida entre amigos. Preguntas por la causa, a veces muy a sabiendas de lo que el otro se esta riendo, entonces la pregunta adapta un tono chistoso, te estas haciendo el sueco, jeje. 

A: _jijiji_
B: _¿Qué te ríes?_
A: _¿yo?_

A veces puede servir para hacer un reproche tambien.

Eso lo digo basandome en el polaco. A ver si los nativos nos lo confirman.

Gracias por adelantado.

PD: Perdón por la falta de algunas tildes, esta compu es un bardo.


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina muchas veces también decimos:"¿Qué te reís?". Es totalmente coloquial, y sé que no es correcto. Ahora, por qué lo decimos, no sé......


----------



## Kangy

^ Creo que en realidad decimos "¿Qué te reís?" con el significado de "¿Por qué te reís?".
Como es coloquial, preferimos acortar las palabras 

Otro ejemplo sería: un hombre le toca la pierna a una señorita, y esta se pone furiosa por el atrevimiento y le dice "¿Qué tocás?". No es que le esté preguntando al hombre qué es lo que le está tocando, sino que le está preguntando agresivamente la razón por la que la está tocando 

Así que, resumiendo, en este caso el "¿Qué...?" equivaldría al "¿Por qué...?"


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Breogan said:


> Siempre se dice _¿De qué te ríes?_
> 
> Otra cosa sería _¿Qué*,* te ríes? _Significando sorpresa ante la risa de otra persona.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Breogan.

Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

Kangy said:


> ^ Creo que en realidad decimos "¿Qué te reís?" con el significado de "¿Por qué te reís?".
> Como es coloquial, preferimos acortar las palabras
> 
> Otro ejemplo sería: un hombre le toca la pierna a una señorita, y esta se pone furiosa por el atrevimiento y le dice "¿Qué tocás?". No es que le esté preguntando al hombre qué es lo que le está tocando, sino que le está preguntando agresivamente la razón por la que la está tocando
> 
> Así que, resumiendo, en este caso el "¿Qué...?" equivaldría al "¿Por qué...?"


¡Qué interesante!, ahora que lo pienso, por ejemplo también decimos: "¿Qué me mirás así?" (pero no como preguntando qué parte está mirando, sino como preguntando, tal vez, como vos decís: "¿Porqué me mirás así?") .


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es un defecto bastante corriente que se llama "queísmo".

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=que%EDsmo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también decimos "¿Qué me ves?" si se nos quedan viendo.


----------



## anthodocheio

la italianilla said:


> Con la búsqueda avanzada encontré un hilo con la diferencia en el uso de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "«Reír» a secas significa manifestar alegría de una manera sonora, mientras que «reírse (de)» significa burlarse (de)."
> 
> 
> 
> pero no hay ninguna explicación sobre la pregunta sin el "De" ...no es mencionada.
Click to expand...

 
En fin me quedó la pregunta. 

Lo de "qué" como "por qué" lo entiendo perfectamente por el griego igual que Ryba por el polaco.

Mi pregunta es si de hecho se usa el verbo "reir" a secas, 
porque tantas veces creo que he visto/escuchado el "reirse" usado como manifestando alegría y no burlandose de alguien.

¿Alguien me puede decir?


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias chicos, ahora lo tengo claro 



Dr. Quizá said:


> Es un defecto bastante corriente que se llama "queísmo".
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=que%EDsmo



pasa en italiano también....por seguridad prengunté


----------



## Rayines

anthodocheio said:


> En fin me quedó la pregunta.
> 
> Lo de "qué" como "por qué" lo entiendo perfectamente por el griego igual que Ryba por el polaco.
> 
> Mi pregunta es si de hecho se usa el verbo "reir" a secas,
> porque tantas veces creo que he visto/escuchado el "reirse" usado como manifestando alegría y no burlandose de alguien.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede decir?


Hola anthodocheio: Mira, hay diferencias locales. En Argentina, por ejemplo, lo usamos casi exclusivamente con el pronombre, tanto para significar burla, como para la expresión simple de la risa: "Se rió tan estruendosamente, que se lo escuchó desde la habitación vecina". "Se reía de ese nombre tan complicado de pronunciar".
Pero en cambio en España, creo que sí se usa "reír" sin el pronombre, como asimismo en la literatura .


----------



## anthodocheio

Rayines said:


> Hola anthodocheio: Mira, hay diferencias locales. En Argentina, por ejemplo, lo usamos casi exclusivamente con el pronombre, tanto para significar burla, como para la expresión simple de la risa: "Se rió tan estruendosamente, que se lo escuchó desde la habitación vecina". "Se reía de ese nombre tan complicado de pronunciar".
> Pero en cambio en España, creo que sí se usa "reír" sin el pronombre, como asimismo en la literatura .


 
¡Muchisimas gracias Inés!

Sí, esta explicación tiene sentido. Eso pensaba yo también. Que en Argentina se usa siempre con el pronombre...

Mil saludos


----------



## Argónida

Rayines said:


> Hola anthodocheio: Mira, hay diferencias locales. En Argentina, por ejemplo, lo usamos casi exclusivamente con el pronombre, tanto para significar burla, como para la expresión simple de la risa: "Se rió tan estruendosamente, que se lo escuchó desde la habitación vecina". "Se reía de ese nombre tan complicado de pronunciar".
> Pero en cambio en España, creo que sí se usa "reír" sin el pronombre, como asimismo en la literatura .


 
Aquí siempre lo usamos con pronombre también: me río, te ríes, se ríe...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Construcciones como *¿Qué te ríes?* o *¿Qué no vienes?*, solo las oigo en Cataluña. No significa exactamente *de qué te ríes* o *por qué te ríes* sino si de verdad *te estás o no riendo *o, en su caso, si *te decides o no a venir*.
No es exactamente queísmo porque solo aparecen en forma de pregunta.

El ¿Qué me ves?, *Toño*, es otra cuestión porque la pregunta va en el sentido de saber *qué es lo que me ve*. En Cataluña, significaría *si me estás o no viendo.* 

Sería interesante tener aquí la opinión de algún catalán de verdad (yo lo soy de pacotilla...).


----------



## lamartus

Víctor Pérez said:


> Sería interesante tener aquí la opinión de algún catalán de verdad (yo lo soy de pacotilla...).


 
Pues aunque no soy catalana, y mientras esperamos, te diré que esas construcciones las tengo oidísimas en Valencia también (¿será que pasa del catalán al castellano?).

A ver qué nos dicen los compas. Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Víctor Pérez said:


> Construcciones como *¿Qué te ríes?* o *¿Qué no vienes?*, solo las oigo en Cataluña. No significa exactamente *de qué te ríes* o *por qué te ríes* sino si de verdad *te estás o no riendo *o, en su caso, si *te decides o no a venir*.
> No es exactamente queísmo porque solo aparecen en forma de pregunta.



¿No será "*¿Que te ríes?*" (sin acento) o "*¿Qué, te ríes?*" (con coma)?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jellby said:


> ¿No será "*¿Que te ríes?*" (sin acento) o "*¿Qué, te ríes?*" (con coma)?



Si te digo la verdad, aún no he sabido si lo dicen con tilde o sin tilde . Lo que sí te aseguro, es que lo dicen con acento ...catalán.


----------



## falbala84

Argónida said:


> Aquí siempre lo usamos con pronombre también: me río, te ríes, se ríe...



Lo secundo, aunque no me sorprende, teniendo en cuenta que nuestro lenguaje es el más parecido al del latinoamérica


----------



## anthodocheio

falbala84 said:


> Lo secundo, aunque no me sorprende, teniendo en cuenta que nuestro lenguaje es el más parecido al del latinoamérica


 
¿Vuestro, es decir, de Andalucía?


----------



## falbala84

Sí, el andaluz es el dialecto más parecido al español transoceánico.


----------



## Jellby

falbala84 said:


> Lo secundo, aunque no me sorprende, teniendo en cuenta que nuestro lenguaje es el más parecido al del latinoamérica



Yo diría que el uso de "reírse" no es particular de Andalucía, ni del Sur, dentro de España. Había un programa de televisión que se llamaba "No *te* rías, que es peor", donde "reírse" significa simplemente mostrar alegría, no burlarse. También escribió Góngora "ande yo caliente y ría*se* la gente".


----------



## anthodocheio

falbala84 said:


> Sí, el andaluz es el dialecto más parecido al español transoceánico.


¡Gracias Falbala!




Jellby said:


> ¿No será "*¿Que te ríes?*" (sin acento) o "*¿Qué, te ríes?*" (con coma)?


Hola Jellby:
Para mí, no sé si mi opinión vale para ti, es más claro que el agua que es "¿Qué te ries?", con acento(no catalán), y sin coma.



Jellby said:


> Yo diría que el uso de "reírse" no es particular de Andalucía, ni del Sur, dentro de España. Había un programa de televisión que se llamaba "No *te* rías, que es peor", donde "reírse" significa simplemente mostrar alegría, no burlarse. También escribió Góngora "ande yo caliente y ría*se* la gente".


Entonces, ¿hay dónde se dice "reir" a secas?


----------



## falbala84

Jellby said:


> Yo diría que el uso de "reírse" no es particular de Andalucía, ni del Sur, dentro de España. Había un programa de televisión que se llamaba "No *te* rías, que es peor", donde "reírse" significa simplemente mostrar alegría, no burlarse. También escribió Góngora "ande yo caliente y ría*se* la gente".



No, no, no he dicho que sea particular de Andalucía ni muchísimo menos, he dicho que aquí siemrpe se usa con la partícula "se" en respuesta a esto:



Rayines said:


> Hola anthodocheio: Mira, hay diferencias locales. En Argentina, por ejemplo, lo usamos casi exclusivamente con el pronombre, tanto para significar burla, como para la expresión simple de la risa: "Se rió tan estruendosamente, que se lo escuchó desde la habitación vecina". "Se reía de ese nombre tan complicado de pronunciar".
> * Pero en cambio en España, creo que sí se usa "reír" sin el pronombre, como asimismo en la literatura* .



Y a mí me suena haber oído en la tele y demás cosas como "Tú ríe, que ya llorarás", y aclaro que aquí eso sería un "ríete" sin lugar a dudas. No sé cómo de común es omitir la particula en el resto de España, sólo puntualizo que aquí no se hace


----------



## Rayines

Una cosita: Yo no quise decir que en España *se use* sin el pronombre. Sí quise decir que en Argentina prácticamente nunca lo he oído usado sin pronombre, en cambio sí me imagino, como en el ejemplo que da Fabala que se lo pueda oír así en España, aunque quizás esté relegado a la literatura.


----------



## ryba

anthodocheio said:


> Lo de "qué" como "por qué" lo entiendo perfectamente por el griego igual que Ryba por el polaco.


Mira, qué interesante.

De la manera en la que entiendo yo la expresión Qué te ries??, la usaria pronunciando la _qué _MUY D) acentuada, o sea como pronombre (adjetivo?) tónico (y, por consiguiente, con tilde): *Qué* te ries??

_Que te ries??_ y _Qué, te ries??_ son otra cosa.



anthodocheio said:


> Entonces, ¿hay dónde se dice "reir" a secas?



Si, pero depende del significado. Fijate en la acepción #3 que es propia de Espańa.



> *reír*
> Voz patrimonial del latín ridere . A la misma familia etimológica pertenecen irrisorio , ridículo , risa y sonreír .
> 
> verbo intransitivo/verbo pronominal
> 1 Manifestar alegría, placer o felicidad mediante ciertos movimientos de la boca, los ojos y otras partes de la cara, acompañados de la emisión de una serie de sonidos explosivos e inarticulados: _reír a carcajadas; estuvimos toda la tarde contando chistes y riendo; cuando se ríe, se le forman unos hoyitos en las mejillas; se echó a reír al enterarse del suceso._
> 
> 2 formal Mostrar [una cosa] una expresión o aspecto alegre o festivo, capaz de infundir alegría: _el alba ríe; ¡cómo reía el agua del manantial!_
> 
> 3 verbo transitivo Esp Celebrar con risa una cosa: _pobre, nadie le ríe los chistes._
> 
> 4 verbo pronominal Manifestar burla o desprecio hacia alguien o algo: _el muy despreciable se reía de nuestras desgracias; se reían de él y le insultaban._
> 
> reírse 5 coloquial Sufrir una rotura en forma de boca [una prenda de vestir, especialmente un zapato en la parte delantera].
> 
> Diccionario de uso del espanol de America y Espana.


Perdonen la falta de acentos.

Saludos


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela nosotros usamos "¿de qué te ries? a veces se responde a veces la respuesta es "DE NADA"...


----------



## Basalo

*Usa el "De" para decir "de que te ries?"*
*pero en otros casos no se usa, ejemplo: que haces?*


----------



## la italianilla

Muy interesante...gracias chicos


----------



## ryba

anthodocheio said:


> Entonces, ¿hay dónde se dice "reir" a secas?


Interesante. Estoy leyendo _La isla a mediodía_ de Julio Cortázar y en un momento pone:





> Los muchachos rieron cuando Klaios discutió dracmas.


_Rieron_ con el sentido de _se rieron_...

¿Qué opinan, porqué lo habrá puesto así?


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> Interesante. Estoy leyendo _La isla a mediodía_ de Julio Cortázar y en un momento pone:_Rieron_ con el sentido de _se rieron_...
> 
> ¿Qué opinan, porqué lo habrá puesto así?


 
No sé si sea común fuera de México, pero a mí me parece muy normal. Es mucho más utilizado en la lengua escrita que en la hablada, donde tendemos a decir "se rieron". Sin embargo, como ya alguien dijo, reirse -_al menos para mí- _tiene cierta connotación de burla o risa mal intencionada.

Reir a secas, solo es mostrar alegría, una risa desinteresada y normalmente espontanea, casi como sonreir.

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> No sé si sea común fuera de México, pero a mí me parece muy normal.



 Por aquí también es normal.


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias, Mirx y Lamartus. Suena lógico, no lo sabía.


----------



## Nacho M

No se si se utiliza el "de que" con "a sabiendas" o no.
Gracias


----------



## sayah

Hola Nacho M,

  Se utiliza "de que". Un truco para saberlo es constuir esa frase con algo, si entonces lleva "de", cuando la frase vaya seguida de "que", también lo llevaré:

Ejemplo: "a sabiendas de algo" --> "a sabiendas de que..."

 Sayah


----------



## Fernita

Bienvenido a los foros, Nacho M. 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Sayah.
Otros ejemplos aplicando el truco que te brindó:

a pesar *de* (su ayuda) *que* ayudó...
a partir *de* (del comentario) *que* comentaron/comentó/etc... 

Saludos.


----------



## Nacho M

Muchas gracias Sayah y Fernita por vuestra ayuda
N


----------



## lautaro

Hola,
no sé cuál es la opción correcta: "Me alegro de que te haya ido todo bien" o "Me alegro que te haya ido todo bien". También me pregunto si hay una regla en casos similes.
Gracias.

Salu2


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
La opción correcta es "Me alegro de que...". Aquí el enlace con el DPD que lo explicar y te pongo aquí un extracto donde habla del tema (la negrita y el subrayado es mío):



> *1.* *No debe suprimirse la preposición en los casos siguientes:*
> *a)  Con verbos pronominales que se construyen con un complemento de régimen: acordarse de algo, alegrarse de algo, arrepentirse de algo, fijarse en algo, olvidarse de algo, preocuparse de o por algo, etc*.: _Me alegro de que hayáis venido _(no _Me alegro que hayáis venido_); _Me olvidé de que tenía que llamarte _(no _Me olvidé que tenía que llamarte_); _Te preocupaste de _o _por que no pasáramos calamidades_ (no _Te preocupaste que no pasáramos calamidades_); _Se acordaba de que en esa casa había vivido un amigo suyo_ (no _Se acordaba que en esa casa había vivido un amigo suyo_); _Me fijé en que tenía manchas en la cara_ (no _Me fijé que tenía manchas en la cara_); _No me acordé de que era tu cumpleaños_ (no _No me acordé que era tu cumpleaños_). Algunos de estos verbos, cuando se usan en forma no pronominal, se construyen sin preposición, pues, en ese caso, la oración subordinada ejerce de sujeto o de complemento directo: _Me alegró que vinieras_ (no _Me alegró de que vinieras_); _Olvidé que tenía que ir al dentista_ (no _Olvidé de que tenía que ir al dentista_).



Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Hay dos formas:

Me *alegro de* que ...
Me *alegra* que ...


----------



## solysombra

En la primaria (hace muchísimos años...) me enseñaron que cuando puedo reemplazar el *que* por *eso*, lo correcto es *que*.

Cuando el reemplazo adecuado es *de eso*, lo correcto es *de que*.

Me dijeron *eso*: Me dijeron *que* es correcto.

Me alegro *de eso*. Me alegro *de que* te haya ido todo bien.

Saludos.


----------



## gvergara

lautaro said:


> Hola,
> no sé cuál es la opción correcta: "Me alegro de que te haya ido todo bien" o "Me alegro que te haya ido todo bien". También me pregunto si hay una regla en casos similes.
> Gracias.
> 
> *Salu2*


 
Hola Lautaro, no olvides que no se puede emplear lenguaje tipo chat en el foro. Hasta donde sé, cuando un adjetivo o verbo son seguidos de un complemento introducido por la preposición _de_, entonces la subordinada correspondiente va introducida por _de que_. En español coloquial, sin embargo, suele omitirse el de en este tipo de oraciones subordinadas, lo cual a pesar de no ser normativamente correcto, suena casi natural en mi país. Ejemplo

Estoy cansado de sus burlas.
Estoy cansado (de) que se burle de mí.

En tu oración, sin embargo, no me suena bien decir "_Me alegro de que te haya ido todo bien_" (de paso, suena un poco rara), muy posiblemente porque si transformo tu oración subrodinada a un sintagma nominal no diría _Me alegro de tu éxito_, sino _...por tu éxito_.

Gonzalo


----------



## lamartus

gvergara said:


> Estoy cansado de sus burlas.
> Estoy cansado (de) que se burle de mí.  Por acá no suena bien eso, necesitaría el "de".
> 
> En tu oración, sin embargo, no me suena bien decir "_Me alegro de que te haya ido todo bien_" (de paso, suena un poco rara), muy posiblemente porque si transformo tu oración subrodinada a un sintagma nominal no diría _Me alegro de tu éxito_, sino _...por tu éxito_.



Supongo que puede ser cuestión de latitud pero acá suena perfectamente bien tanto "Me alegro de que todo..." como "Me alegro de tu éxito". En ambos casos "alegrar" se construye con complemento de régimen por lo que necesita el "de" para conservar su sentido. Es como yo lo veo.

Saludos.


----------



## gvergara

Yo también utilizo _de que_, me suena más natural, pero la mayoría de mis compatriotas no lo hace...


----------



## Pinairun

_Estoy cansado que se burle de mí. _(?)

Diría que es la antítesis del dequeísmo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Virginia Judith

Hola 

Esta es la opción correcta: "Me alegro de que te haya ido todo bien".

Hay varias formas de darse cuenta. Por un lado, nos podemos fijar si el verbo requiere un complemento régimen (como señaló lamartus). Por otro lado, una forma más "familiar" puede ser la que señaló solysombra (reemplazando con "eso" o "de eso") o la que suelo usar yo: formularme la pregunta. 

"Me alegro de que te haya ido todo bien." --> *¿De qué te alegras?*/¿Qué te alegras?
Así vemos que el primer caso es el correcto, nos alegramos _de algo._

"El quiere que vaya." --> ¿De qué quiere?/*¿Qué quiere?*
En este caso, la segunda opción es la correcta, él quiere _algo._

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Por fin un hilo en el que estamos todos de acuerdo:
"Me alegro de que te haya ido todo bien".
Pero para aportar en algo, la frase me suena bastante mejor así:
"Me alegro de que te haya ido bien en todo".
Saludos.


----------



## AlfayOmega

Buenos días,

Estoy revisando un texto y encuentro la siguiente oración:

Cualquier intento que tenga por objeto replicar estas experiencias, debe partir del supuesto de que la MLTC es una actividad compleja y pautada.

Quiero saber si es es correcto emplear "supuesto de que" en este caso, o si el de sobra acá. Yo creo que "de que" está bien utilizado en este caso, pero quiero confirmar esto.

Gracias de antemano,
AyO


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Sí, está bien utilizado: se trata "del supuesto de que" (como si dijeras: "...de la idea de que....".
Saludos.


----------



## AlfayOmega

Agradezco mucho tu prontísima respuesta, Rayines. Casi que podría decirse que fue  a la velocidad de la luz 
Saludos,
AyO


----------



## Lobtrilet

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos , se dice ..., sobre todo, aquellos que creían de que / que Dios había hecho una obra perfecta,circular.

creían de algo
creían algo <--- voy por esta pero tengo la duda.


----------



## Calambur

Lobtrilet said:


> ...aquellos que creían de que / que Dios había hecho una obra perfecta,circular.
> 
> creían de algo
> creían algo <--- voy por esta pero tengo la duda.


----------



## MAGSLINGUA

Qué bonita observación! tú qué te ries? no lo había pensado.


----------



## Pinairun

MAGSLINGUA said:


> ¡Qué bonita observación! ¿Tú de qué te ríes? No lo había pensado.


Te ríes 
¿Tú *de qué *te ríes? ¿Por qué te ríes?


----------

